# What is the difference??



## SyrisIsABully (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't know what everyone means by ragdoll and ragamuffin...are these real breeds?
Forgive my ignorance, I do not want to offend anybody.
Is there some kind of website someone could recommend on cat breeds.
Some of the pictures I am seeing look like Himalayans, or crosses, I would just like more information on it.
Thanks!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The Ragdoll and the Ragamuffin are basically the same breed (at least they have the same heritage), but different colors. Ragdolls are always pointed while Ragamuffins can be basically any other color (I think, I'm not completely sure).

I think we have other people on this forum that can give you a more specific answer than I. :lol:


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

http://www.heavenlymuffins.com/differences.htm Here's the differences. I'm lucky to be "owned" by 3 Ragdolls and 7 Ragamuffins!


----------

